# In Bloom



## MaryPientka (Apr 14, 2015)

April 14, 2015:
Leptotes bicolor
Dendrobium normanbyense


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2015)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2015)

Good going, Mary!


----------



## troy (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice color on the leptotes!!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you! The color surprised me, too. I don't remember it being so saturated last year.


----------



## Clark (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a fan of the Dendro. Nice.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 16, 2015)

Both are nice. Must be leptotes season as mine is starting to bloom too.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 21, 2015)

In bloom April 21, 2015. Dendrobium prenticei, ns 4.5mm.


----------

